# Happy Birthday Song



## Poetic Device

My mother-in-law is very Polish, and her birthday is coming up.  Can anyone tell me how to sing the/a birthday in Polish so that I may knock her socks off?  I would also love to know it in other languages...  

P.s, I am so sorry if this is a re-post.


----------



## Henryk

Sto lat, sto lat,
Niech zyje, zyje nam.
Sto lat, sto lat,
Niech zyje, zyje nam,
Jeszcze raz, jeszcze raz, niech zyje, zyje nam,
Niech zyje nam!


----------



## robbie_SWE

Henryk said:
			
		

> Sto lat, sto lat,
> Niech zyje, zyje nam.
> Sto lat, sto lat,
> Niech zyje, zyje nam,
> Jeszcze raz, jeszcze raz, niech zyje, zyje nam,
> Niech zyje nam!


 
_*Sto Lat (English version)*_

_*Good luck, good cheer, may you live a hundred years.*_
_*Good luck, good cheer, may you live a hundred years.*_
_*Good luck, good cheer, may you live a hundred years.*_
_*One hundred years!*_


That's what it means in English. 

Hope it helps! 

 robbie


----------



## Stéphane89

In French, the most known is:

_Joyeux anniversaire_
_Joyeux anniversaire_
_Joyeux anniversaire XXX_
_Joyeux anniversaire_

(to be sung like 'Happy b-day to you...')

There are others but I don't know them entirely.

There's one that begins like this:

_'Bon anniversaire_
_Nos voeux les plus sincères...'_


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

In italian it would be:

"Tanti auguri a te, 
tanti auguri a te, 
tanti auguri (and the name of the person), 
tanti auguri a te"

Also to be sung like "Happy birthday to you" 

Simona


----------



## robbie_SWE

It may be to no use, but here's the song in Swedish and Romanian: 

Swedish: 

Ja må hon (for girls) han (for boys) leva,
ja må hon leva.
ja må hon leva uti hundrade år!
Ja visst ska hon leva,
ja visst ska hon leva,
ja visst ska hon leva uti hundrade år. 
Hon lever! Hurra! Hurra! Hurra

(and an additional part of the song)

Och när du har levat,
och när du har levat,
och när du har levat uti hundrade år, 
ja då ska du skjutas,
ja då ska du skjutas,
ja då ska du skjutas på en skottkärra fram. 

Romanian: 

Multi ani traesca, multi ani traesca. 
La mutli ani! 
Cine sa traesca, cine sa traesca. 
La mutli ani! 
Mihaela (the name of the birthday boy/girl) sa traesca, Mihaela sa traesca. 
LA MULTI ANI (x3) (pronounce every syllable hard). 

GOOD LUCK! 

 robbie


----------



## Henryk

German:

Zum Geburtstag viel Glück,
zum Geburtstag viel Glück,
zum Geburtstag, liebe <name>,
zum Geburtstag viel Glück.


----------



## Poetic Device

Henryk said:
			
		

> Sto lat, sto lat,
> Niech zyje, zyje nam.
> Sto lat, sto lat,
> Niech zyje, zyje nam,
> Jeszcze raz, jeszcze raz, niech zyje, zyje nam,
> Niech zyje nam!


 
How would you pronounce the second to last line?

How do you pronounce the Sweedish, Romanian, and German all together?  I mean, can you guys dumb it down for me (as if I was a child)?  This is so great!  Thanks so much!


----------



## robbie_SWE

Romanian is a phonetic language so it sounds pretty much as it is written. 

Ex: Multi ani traesca, multi ani traesca. (moolts an traiesca, moolts àn traéscà). 

Think Italian when you read Romanian. 

The Swedish part is much more difficult! 

å = long "o" saying "a" at the same time
ä = "ae" (try saing it)
skj = the hardest in Swedish, try blowing air through your mouth without wistling! 

Have to go!

GOOD LUCK! 

 robbie


----------



## Bettie

Because you asked in other languages here it goes one in Spanish:

Estas son las mañanitas, que cantaba el Rey David.  Hoy por ser día de tu santo, te las cantamos a ti.
Despierta mi bien despiertam  mira que ya amaneció. Ya los pajaritos cantan.  La luna ya se metió 
Que linda está la mañana en que vengo a saludarte.  Venimos todos con gusto y placer a felicitarte.  
Ya viene amaneciendo.  Ya la luz del día nos dio.  Levántate de mañana.  Mira que ya amaneció
El día en que tu naciste, nacieron todas las flores y en la pila del bautismo cantaron los ruiseñores.
Quisiera ser un San Juan, quisiera ser un San Pedro, para venirte a cantar con la música del cielo.
De las estrellas del cielo quisiera bajarte dos; una para saludarte y otra para decirte adiós.


----------



## gimapeba

YOU could use this other version in Spanish:
Cumpleaños Feliz, te deseamos a tí, cumpleaños..... , cumpleaños felíz!!


----------



## Poetic Device

gimapeba said:
			
		

> YOU could use this other version in Spanish:
> Cumpleaños Feliz, te deseamos a tí, cumpleaños..... , cumpleaños felíz!!


 
Oh!  I remember that one from high school Spanish classes!  Tee hee


----------



## Thomas F. O'Gara

Arabic:

Sana hilwa alayk, sana hilwa alayk, sana hilwa...., sana hilwa alayk!

It means "Sweet Year to You".


----------



## Vanda

Portuguese:

_Parabéns pra você_
_Nesta data querida_
_Muitas felicidades_
_Muitos anos de vida!_

Here Brazilian and Portuguese version.


----------



## janek

Poetic Device said:
			
		

> How would you pronounce the second to last line?


 

_YESH-che RAHZ, YESH-che RAHZ, NYEKH ZHI-ye ZHI-ye NAM_

The "ny" sound in NYEKH is soft and palatalized.
The "kh" sound in NYEKH is pronounced like "ch" in a Scottish word "loch"


----------



## panjabigator

I have no clue what it is in India...in any language.  I think many western families will sing in English.


----------



## Dalian

Mandarin version of "Happy Birthday to You":

祝你生日快乐，(zhu ni sheng ri kuai le)
祝你生日快乐，
祝你生日快乐，
祝你生日快乐。


----------



## ronanpoirier

Vanda said:
			
		

> _Parabéns pra você
> Nesta data querida_
> _Muitas felicidades_
> _Muitos anos de vida! _




Hey Vanda, I read an article about the lady who wrote it, and she said it's actually "parabéns *a *você" and "muita felicidade". Hehehe. And some people also sing "nessa data querida". But people usually don't sing that. O.K., I do sing that way.


----------



## panjabigator

What is the song in Catalan?  And is the song the same in Brazil and Portugal?


----------



## kanojo_

Slovene

Vse najboljše za te
Vse najboljše za te
Vse najboljše draga(or za) ___
Vse najboljše za te!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Here it is what we sing on birthdays in Turkish:*

_İyi ki doğdun (name)_
_İyi ki doğdun (name)_
_İyi ki doğdun, iyi ki doğdun_
_Mutlu yıllar sana_


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: (for female)
 Danas nam je divan dan, divan dan, divan dan,
 Našoj _____ rođendan, rođendan, rođendan,
 Živela, živela i srećna nam bila,
 Živela, živela i srećna nam bila. 

(for male)
 Danas nam je divan dan, divan dan, divan dan,
  Našem _____ rođendan, rođendan, rođendan,
  Živeo, živeo i srećan nam bio,
  Živeo, živeo i srećan nam bio. 

In English it means (loosely translated):
 Today is a beautiful day, a  beautiful day, a beautiful day,
 Our ____ celebrates his/her birthday,  birthday, birthday,
 We wish  you a long life, a long life and happiness,
 We wish you a long life, a long  life and happiness.


----------



## pickypuck

In Spain (in Spanish)

Cumpleaños feliz,
cumpleaños feliz,
te deseamos todos,
cumpleaños feliz.

Or

Feliz, feliz en tu día,
amiguito que Dios te bendiga,
que reine la paz en tu día,
y que cumplas muchos más.

¡Olé!


----------



## betulina

In Catalan, the typical "Happy birthday to you" have different versions, and there might be others!:

"Moltes felicitats, 
moltes felicitats, _("muchas felicidades" in Spanish)_
et desitgem tots, X (birthday person name) _(we all wish to you, X)_
moltes felicitats!"

"Que siguis molt feliç, 
que siguis molt feliç, _(may you be very happy)_
et desitgem tots, X
que siguis molt feliç!"


----------



## ukuca

A second version in Turkish (less frequent)
Mutlu yıllar *sana* (or name)
Mutlu yıllar *sana* (or name)
Mutlu yıllar, mutlu yıllar
Mutlu yıllar (name)


----------



## badgrammar

ukuca said:
			
		

> A second version in Turkish (less frequent)
> Mutlu y?llar *sana* (or name)
> Mutlu y?llar *sana* (or name)
> Mutlu y?llar, mutlu y?llar
> Mutlu y?llar (name)



I could have sworn I heard it with "sana kutlu olsun"...  and I see Chazz gave another version too...  Is it possible there are several versions in Türkçe?


----------



## ukuca

badgrammar said:
			
		

> I could have sworn I heard it with "sana kutlu olsun"... and I see Chazz gave another version too... Is it possible there are several versions in Türkçe?


 
I've never heard another version except those. And also I haven't heard the one you mentioned "sana kutlu olsun". Maybe there is but I don't recall


----------



## Poetic Device

ukuca said:
			
		

> I've never heard another version except those. And also I haven't heard the one you mentioned "sana kutlu olsun". Maybe there is but I don't recall


  Are there many dialects in/for that language?  Could that be the reason why you haven't heard it? (I am so clueless.  Pardon my ignorance.)


----------



## ukuca

I don't think that's why I havent heard another version (about dialects). I just simply heard these 2 versions only.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

ukuca said:
			
		

> A second version in Turkish (less frequent)
> Mutlu yıllar *sana* (or name)
> Mutlu yıllar *sana* (or name)
> Mutlu yıllar, mutlu yıllar
> Mutlu yıllar (name)


 
I was trying to recall the other version of birthday song, that was what I was looking for! 



			
				badgrammar said:
			
		

> I could have sworn I heard it with "sana kutlu olsun"... and I see Chazz gave another version too... Is it possible there are several versions in Türkçe?


 
In fact, we also third version here in Turkey. It goes like "Happy birthday to you..."

Yes, it's interesting that original English version of the song is widely sung by Turkish people. Sometimes with strong Turkish accent. Isn't that right, Ukuca?

So, about your question. My answer would be _no. _I'm pretty much sure we have only two versions of birthday song in Turkish.  Even, a song goes like 'sana kutlu olsun' must be incredibly rare. I have never heard it and would not except it to hear. It's also not very gramatically correct unless this sentence is an answer to the question: "_Kime_ olsun?" Then it's okay to answer such a question as "_Sana_ kutlu olsun."

I hope you understand what I mean. 



			
				Poetic Device said:
			
		

> Are there many dialects in/for that language? Could that be the reason why you haven't heard it? (I am so clueless. Pardon my ignorance.)


 
There about ten dialects of Turkish. However, only acceptable one is the *İstanbul dialect of Turkish*, as a result of the original nationalist idea. Other dialects of Turkish are not very different from _İstanbul. _Mostly different in spoken language and of course pronounciation, but never that kind of a difference in the sentence order.

BUT! The one that badgrammar has heard might be a version of this song in *Azerbaijani Turkish* which is not a dialect of Turkish, a language spoken oficially in Republic of Azerbaijan.

We need a Azeri native here, then.


----------



## Josh_

In Egyptian Arabic they sing:

sana Hilwa, ya gamiil,
sana Hilwa, ya gamiil,
sana Hilwa, ya (name)
sana Hilwa, ya gamiil

to the tune of Happy Birthday.

It can be translated as "pleasant year, beautiful."


----------



## badgrammar

Hayir, muhetmelen sadece kafamda veya ruyularimda o sözler dinledim...
Sorry, my Turkish just gets worse and worse...



			
				Chazzwozzer said:
			
		

> BUT! The one that badgrammar has heard might be a version of this song in *Azerbaijani Turkish* which is not a dialect of Turkish, a language spoken oficially in Republic of Azerbaijan.
> 
> We need a Azeri native here, then.


----------



## ukuca

badgrammar said:
			
		

> Hayir, muhetmelen sadece kafamda veya ruyularimda o sözler dinledim...
> Sorry, my Turkish just gets worse and worse...


 
As I followed your Turkish is getting even better. With all respects let me correct your sentence 

"Hayır, muhtemelen sadece aklımda veya rüyalarımda o sözleri duydum"
would be more correct.
Sorry for getting out of context by the way


----------



## Poetic Device

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> In Egyptian Arabic they sing:
> 
> sana Hilwa, ya gamiil,
> sana Hilwa, ya gamiil,
> sana Hilwa, ya (name)
> sana Hilwa, ya gamiil
> 
> to the tune of Happy Birthday.
> 
> It can be translated as "pleasant year, beautiful."


 
How close are the Egyptain and the Turkish languages?  I don't know anything about either one of them, but they seem so much alike.


----------



## cherine

Poetic Device said:
			
		

> How close are the Egyptain and the Turkish languages? I don't know anything about either one of them, but they seem so much alike.


First, I'd like to say that "Egyptian" is a dialect of Arabic.
Arabic and Turkish are two completely different languages, but they have mutual borrowings or influences.
If you're interested, there are many threads that discussed the influences between *Arabic, Turkish and Farsi*, and what these three languages have in common in daily life terms, professions and colors.


----------



## Poetic Device

cherine said:
			
		

> First, I'd like to say that "Egyptian" is a dialect of Arabic.
> Arabic and Turkish are two completely different languages, but they have mutual borrowings or influences.
> If you're interested, there are many threads that discussed the influences between *Arabic, Turkish and Farsi*, and what these three languages have in common in daily life terms, professions and colors.


 

Thank you.  I am learning so much!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian (Farsi)

Mubarak,
Solgirít mubarak!
(They repeat this over and over again!)


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

IkHouVanPulcino said:
			
		

> In italian it would be:
> 
> "Tanti auguri a te,
> tanti auguri a te,
> tanti auguri (and the name of the person),
> tanti auguri a te"
> 
> Also to be sung like "Happy birthday to you"
> 
> Simona


 

How do you pronounce it ?  I suppose the "i" of "auguri" is elided before "a": "Tanti augur(i) a te ". Am I right ?


----------



## citraperdana

Indonesian:

* to the tune of the Happy Birthday song:

Slamat ulang tahun 4x

However, we usually sing the Happy Birthday song in English. The ones in Indonesian are different songs and the lyrics follow:

*
Panjang umurnya 3x
Serta mulia 3x

*
Selamat ulang tahun kami ucapkan
Semoga panjang umur kami kan doakan
Selamat sejahtera sehat sentosa
Selamat panjang umur dan bahagia


----------



## misdirection

In Filipino/Tagalog (to the tune of the Happy Birthday Song):

Maligayang bati,
Sa iyong pagsilang.
Maligayang-maligaya,
Maligayang bati.

Which (each line) literally translates to:

Happy greetings,
for your birth.
Very happy.
Happy greetings.


----------



## anthi

hi! here is the birthday song in greek:

na zisis ...... (name) kai hronia polla
megalos na ginis me aspra mallia
pantou na skorpizis tis gnosis to fos
kai oli na lene na enas/mia sofos!

may you live long .....
may you grow old and have white hair
give to everyone the light of knowledge
and may all say: here is a wiseman/woman!

The melody is completely different from the english song.


----------



## Outsider

More replies here.


----------



## gimapeba

Does anybody know the Russian version of the Happy Birthday Song?? I did not see it!!  Thanks and have a great day,


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Well, we have the Norwegian version of "Happy birthday to you":

Gratulerer med da'n
Gratulerer med da'n
Gratulerer kjære X
Gratulerer med da'n

But we also have a more Norwegian version:

Hurra for deg
som fyller ditt år,
ja, deg vil vi gratulere!
Alle i ring omkring deg vi står,
og se nå vi vil marsjere,
bukke, nikke, neie, snu oss omkring,
danse for deg med hopp og sprett og spring,
ønske deg av hjertet alle gode ting
og si meg nå hva vil du mere?
Gratulere!


----------



## elroy

Josh Adkins said:


> sana Hilwa, ya gamiil,
> sana Hilwa, ya gamiil,
> sana Hilwa, ya (name)
> sana Hilwa, ya gamiil


 This is exactly the same song we sing in Palestinian Arabic (except that it's closer to _H*e*lwa_ than _H*i*lwa_). We even pronounce the _g_ the Egyptian way!

If we were to pronounce the words the Palestinian way, we would say "sane Hilwe ya jamiil," but we don't.

Interestingly enough, the masculine adjective is used no matter whose birthday it is. 


Thomas F. O'Gara said:


> Sana hilwa alayk, sana hilwa alayk, sana hilwa...., sana hilwa alayk!


 This version is unknown to me. Where is it sung this way?


----------



## spasibo

Here is a RUSSIAN Birthday song:

you would do a walk-around dance, like Ring Around the Rosie, as you are singing it

Как на <Машин> <here's the birthday person's name> День Рожденья 
Испекли мы каравай
Вот такой ширины
Вот такой вышины
Каравай, каравай - кого хочешь выбирай


----------



## gimapeba

thank you so much, just in time!! have a great day


----------



## parakseno

robbie_SWE said:


> Romanian:
> 
> Multi ani traesca, multi ani traesca.
> La mutli ani!
> Cine sa traesca, cine sa traesca.
> La mutli ani!
> Mihaela (the name of the birthday boy/girl) sa traesca, Mihaela sa traesca.
> LA MULTI ANI (x3) (pronounce every syllable hard).
> 
> robbie




Just some corrections... the imperative of "a tră*i*" (to live) is "trăi*a*scă" (2nd person singular that is... - "may you live"). Therefore, the song goes:

_Mulţi ani trăiască, mulţi ani trăiască
La mulţi ani!
Cine să trăiască, cine să trăiască?
La mulţi ani!
X să trăiască, X să trăiască!
La mulţi ani!
_
The is also another song which goes like this:
_La mulţi ani cu sănătate
Să vă dea Domnul tot ce doriţi
Zile senine şi fericite
La mulţi ani să trăiţi!
_
In case anyone might be intrested here's a somewhat literal translation...
Many years with/in health
May God give you all you desire
Serene and merry days
Many years may you live!


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:

Maligayang bati
maligayang bati
maligayang maligayang
maligayang bati


----------



## Sorcha

J.F. de TROYES said:


> How do you pronounce it ? I suppose the "i" of "auguri" is elided before "a": "Tanti augur(i) a te ". Am I right ?


 
Its pronounced 'tan-tee ow-goor-ee a tay.....', there is no elision for the i before the a. 
hope this helps!

IRISH (i hope im remembering it correctly)

Shona breathla' dhuit
shona breathla' dhuit
shona breatha' a x
shona breathla' dhuit

: )


----------



## Ilmo

The "birthday song" is quite general even in *Finland*.

Paljon onnea vaan,
paljon onnea vaan,
paljon onnea XXXXX
paljon onnea vaan.

"XXXXX" is, of course, the name of the hero of the day.

Instead of this, in many families they are used to sing a verse of a popular folksong. 

Sä kasvoit neito kaunoinen
isäsi majassa
kuin kukka kaunis, suloinen
vihreellä nurmella.

Literal translation:
You grew, pretty maiden
in you father's hut
like a beautiful, sweet flower
in the green meadow.

And of course, instead of the word "neito" (=maiden), the name of the hero will be uttered.


----------



## amy121314

Dutch version:
Wel gefeliciteerd,
Wel gefeliciteerd
Wel gefeli- wel gefeli-,
Wel gefeliciteerd

(to "Happy Birthday)


----------



## rgrafe

OTRA CANCION DE CUMPLEAÑOS EN ESPAÑOL CANTADA EN VENEZUELA JUNTO AL "CUMPLEAÑO FELIZ":

¡AY, qué noche tan preciosa! Es la noche de tu día, todos llenos de alegrías en esta fecha natal. Tus más íntimos amigos que esta noche te acompañan, te saludan y desean un mundo de felicidad. Yo por mi parte te deseo lleno de luz este día, todos llenos de alegrías en esta fecha natal. Y que esta luna plateada lleve su luz para ti y ruego a Dios porque pases un Cumpleaños Feliz... Cumpleaños feliz te deseamos a ti, cumpleaños (nombre del cumpleañero), cumpleaños feliz.


----------



## Joannes

amy121314 said:


> Dutch version:
> Wel gefeliciteerd,
> Wel gefeliciteerd
> Wel gefeli- wel gefeli-,
> Wel gefeliciteerd
> 
> (to "Happy Birthday)



Do you really sing that? I've never heard it before.

I have the impression the English "Happy birthday" is sung here. I think the most canonical Dutch variant would be "Lang zal hij/ze leven":

Lang zal hij/ze leven
Lang zal hij/ze leven
Lang zal hij/ze leven in de gloria.
In de glo-ri-a, in de glo-ri-a.
Hiep hiep hiep hoera. (x times depending on the new age, or just three times when the person is too old to go all the way. )

There's another one, far less common to my impression:

Er is er één jarig, hoera, hoera!
Dat kun je wel zien dat is hij/zij.
(I'm sure that's not all of it, but I don't know the full lyrics, I'm afraid.)


----------



## mcibor

J.F. de TROYES said:


> How do you pronounce it ? I suppose the "i" of "auguri" is elided before "a": "Tanti augur(i) a te ". Am I right ?



As I recall it being sang, then there is no elision of "i" in auguri, however there is one in tanti:

"Tant(i) auguri a te"

just to correct spelling:
Polish:
Sto lat, sto lat,
 Niech żyje, żyje nam.
 Sto lat, sto lat,
 Niech żyje, żyje nam,
 Jeszcze raz, jeszcze raz, niech żyje, żyje nam,
 Niech żyje nam!

and if you know some music, then here are the notes


To say the truth I know of at least five Polish songs that can be sang on birthday, sto lat is just the most important. But as I am in a choir, we sing all of them alltogether:

Niech mu gwiazdka pomyślności nigdy nie zagaśnie (echo: nigdy nie zagaśnie)
A kto z nami nie (zaśpiewa / wypije) niech (pod stołem zaśnie / go piorun trzaśnie) x2

Sto lat, sto lat, sto lat, sto lat niechaj żyje nam (hej!) x2
Niech żyje nam, niech żyje nam
w zdrowiu, szczęściu, pomyślności niechaj żyje nam.

I jeszcze jeden i jeszcze raz
sto lat, sto lat niech żyje nam
sto lat, sto lat niech żyje nam (the whole rhyme once again, but melody changes)

and finishing are two version of one song, one for girl's birthday and one for guy's. 
girl's:

Niech jej życie słodko płynie, jak Wisła do Gdańska + echo
Niech jej cnota twardą będzie, jak skała tatrzańska + echo
uuuu... tatrzańska, uuuu... tatrzańska
Niech jej cnota twardą będzie, jak skała tatrzańska

guy's:

Niech mu życie słodko płynie, jak Wisła do Gdańska + echo
 Niech mu wąsik zawsze stoi, jak strzała ułańska + echo
 uuuu... ułańska, uuuu... ułańska
 Niech mu wąsik zawsze stoi, jak strzała ułańska


hmm, translation... would go roughly like this:
Let the his prosperity star never dim
And who is not (singing / drinking) witjh us, let (him fall to sleep under the table / let the lightning strike him) x2

Hundred years... hej! is a shout similar to hey, but means joy, aprovement
May he live
in health, happiness and prosperity may he live.

I jeszcze jeden i jeszcze raz
 sto lat, sto lat niech żyje nam : and another time, and once again, may he live hundred years

girl's:

Let her live flow "sweetly" as Wisla (Polish biggest river) to Gdansk (Polish port town) 
Let her chastity (I'm quite sure the meaning here is not virtue  )be strong as tatra mountain
 uuuu... is a quite funny sound, similar to with which you would mimic ghost

 guy's:

Let his live flow "sweetly" as Wisla to Gdansk
Let his moustach be straight as lancer's arrow
and repetition

Regards
Michał


----------



## kimchi39

Korean :

생일 축하 합니다
생일 축하 합니다
사랑하는 ____

생일 축하 합니다


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Joannes said:


> [1]Do you really sing that? I've never heard it before.
> [2]I have the impression the English "Happy birthday" is sung here.
> [3]I think the most canonical Dutch variant would be "Lang zal hij/ze leven":


Same here, for all three points.

A few days ago, another song *in Dutch* came to my mind. I don't hear it a lot these days anymore. 

Leve onze [name] en hij/zij mag er wezen,
Leve onze [name] en hij/zij mag er zijn.
Zonder onze [name] kunnen wij niet leven,
Zonder onze [name] kunnen wij niet zijn.
Hip hip hip
Hoera...

When looking for the text on line, I found out it is also a song for 'Sint-Nicolaas' (in the Netherlands only?).

What I heard in *Persian*:
Tavalodet mobarak (repeated, on the tune of Happy Birthday)

and something as:

Tavalod- tavalod- tavalodet mobarak (2 times)
mobarak mobarak tavalodet mobarak (2 times)
bia sham'ha ro foot kon ke sad sal zende bashi (2 times)
(come blow the candles (so) that you (may) become a 100 years)

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Bienvenidos

Hello Frank,

The version I gave is from Eastern Persian (Afghan Persian). Sâlgera = birthday; tavalod is a more formal way of describing a special occasion. Please feel free to ask any questions if you have them.


----------



## Nanon

Another variant in French (not so frequent, though):

_Bon anniversaire / Nos vœux les plus sincères / Que ces quelques fleurs / Vous apportent le bonheur / Que l’année entière / Vous soit douce et légère / Et que l’an fini / Nous soyons tous réunis / Pour chanter en chœur / Bon anniversaire_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

A French one which will become soon a standard (I hope), is from the Fabulous Trobadors song:


> C'est pas mon anniversaire, c'est le tien, c'est le tien !
> C'est pas mon anniversaire, c'est le tien jusqu'à demain !


----------



## Lugubert

robbie_SWE said:


> Swedish:
> 
> Ja må hon (for girls) han (for boys) leva,
> ja må hon leva.
> ja må hon leva uti hundrade år!
> Ja visst ska hon leva,
> ja visst ska hon leva,
> ja visst ska hon leva uti hundrade år.
> Hon lever! Hurra! Hurra! Hurra
> 
> (and an additional part of the song)
> 
> Och när du har levat,
> och när du har levat,
> och när du har levat uti hundrade år,
> ja då ska du skjutas,
> ja då ska du skjutas,
> ja då ska du skjutas på en skottkärra fram.


Deserves a few comments.

The second word of the last line of the first stanza isn't present "lever" 'lives' but the optative "leve" 'may (s)he live'.

For centenarians, "May you live for a hundred years" will be stupid, or even cruel, so for people of at least 90 that part will normally be changed to "ja må du leva många lyckliga år" 'yes, may you live for many happy years'. Then there's a silly pun in the second part of the second part: literally "... then you will be shot," ... "then you will be pushed on a wheel-barrow".

Word by word, the 祝你生日快乐 might be rendered as 'bless you birthday happy".


----------



## sarcie

Sorcha said:


> Its pronounced 'tan-tee ow-goor-ee a tay.....', there is no elision for the i before the a.
> hope this helps!
> 
> IRISH (i hope im remembering it correctly)
> 
> Shona breathla' dhuit
> shona breathla' dhuit
> shona breatha' a x
> shona breathla' dhuit
> 
> : )



Hello to my namesake 
I remember the word order for this one slightly differently:

Lá breithe shona dhuit,
Lá breithe shona dhuit,
Lá breithe shona, Sorcha,
Lá breithe shona dhuit!

But it has been a loooooong time since someone's sung to me "as Gaeilge", so I am open to correction!


----------



## deine

Lithuanian version:

Su gimimo diena
Su gimimo diena
Su gimimo diena
Sveikinam tave

(like "Happy birthday to you")


----------



## sarcie

Henryk said:


> German:
> 
> Zum Geburtstag viel Glück,
> zum Geburtstag viel Glück,
> zum Geburtstag, liebe <name>,
> zum Geburtstag viel Glück.



An alternative you hear a lot here is a version of the English:

Happy Birzday to you,
Happy Birzday to you,
Happy Birzday, liebe(r) sarcie
Happy Birzday to you




Joannes said:


> I have the impression the English "Happy birthday" is sung here. I think the most canonical Dutch variant would be "Lang zal hij/ze leven":



When I lived in the Netherlands, we always sang both "Happy Birthday" (in English) and "Lang zal hij/ze leven", one after the other. At the end, we sang "Hiepe-de-piep hoera" instead of "Hiep hiep hiep hoera".


----------



## Abbassupreme

In Iran, the birthday song goes like this, but with a COMPLETELY different melody as the "happy birthday" of the States (or wherever else "happy birthday" is sung.  I dunno if Britain/Australia/New Zealand do.  ANYWAY:

Tavvalod, tavvalod, tavvalodet mobaarak,
mobaarak, mobaarak, tavvalodet mobaarak!
Biyaa shaamhaa raa fut kon,
keh sad saal zendeh baashi,
biyaa shamhaa raa fut kon,
keh sad saal zendeh baashi.

At least this is how people sing ME happy birthday.  There may be a longer version of this, I dunno.

Translation:
tavvalod (also could be written with just one v, but this is a transliteration from Perso-Arabic)= day of one's birth, or at least it means this in THIS context.

mobaarak= used to mean "happy"

therefore, "tavvalodet mobaarak"= Happy birthday.
(Both of the words used in this phrase are Arabic loanwords, by the way.)

Biyaa shamhaa raa fut (foot) kon, keh sad saal zendeh baashi= Come blow the candles, so that you may live for a hundred years!


----------



## Visadharah

Hello!
Here's a funny version of the Birthday song in Korean!
We learned this to sing to my friend on his birthday.

Wae tae o natni
Wae tae o natni
Argudo motsenkyoso
Wae tae o natni

Roughly translated it goes something like "Why were you born, why were you born, you're not even handsome, why were you born?"


----------



## teentitans

Poetic Device said:


> My mother-in-law is very Polish, and her birthday is coming up.  Can anyone tell me how to sing the/a birthday in Polish so that I may knock her socks off?  I would also love to know it in other languages...
> 
> P.s, I am so sorry if this is a re-post.



I can share the filipino way, and a bit of Polish.

 Szczęśliwy dzień urodzenia wy Szczęśliwy dzień urodzenia wy Szczęśliwy dzień urodzenia, Szczęśliwy dzień urodzenia Szczęśliwy dzień urodzenia, wy!  -- POLISH (I hope this is correct!)

Filipino way of singing: Happy bday song:

Hapi Beerday to yo
Hapi beerday to yo
Maligayang bati, Hapi beerday to you.


----------



## -Epic-

in hebrew there are so meny birthday songs (and afew are even translations of other songs or multi language songs) and they are all very common but the clossest thing to what the others wrote should be:

יום הולדת שמח
יום הולדת שמח
יום הולדת, יום הולדת
יום הולדת שמח​ 
I attached an image incase you don't have hebrew fonts


should go something like this (to the tune of happy birthday to you) (note that some sound of hebew can't be pronounced by english speakers and letters):

yom huledet samech
yom huledet samech
yom huledet, yom huledet
yom huledet samech


translation:

happy birthday
happy birthday
birthday, birthday
happy birthday


----------



## anjingkampung

I didn't see it in Indonesian, but here it is:

_Panjang umurnya
Panjang umurnya
Panjang umurnya serta mulya
Serta mulya
Serta mulya

_It's sung to the tune of the Dutch birthday song. Or, is the Dutch song sung to the tune of the Indonesian one... I'm not sure which came first, the chicken, or the egg.


----------



## Sakty

Joannes said:


> Er is er één jarig, hoera, hoera!
> Dat kun je wel zien dat is hij/zij.
> (I'm sure that's not all of it, but I don't know the full lyrics, I'm afraid.)


 
And the rest goes :

Dat vinden wij allen zo prettig, ja, ja
En daar om zingen wij blij  
Hij/Zij leve lang, hoe ra, hoera 
Hij/Zij leve lang, hoe ra, hoera 
Hij/Zij leve lang, hoe ra, hoera 
Hij/Zij leve lang, hoe ra!


----------



## Neriel

This is happy birthday to you in euskera or basque:
ZORIONAK ZURI 
ZORIONAK BETI
ZORIONAK (the name of the person)
ZORIONAK BETI

There is too, another version but it's more for a joke:

ZORIONAK ZURI
OPARIA NERI
ZAPLASTEKO BAT ZURI
NIK EZ DUT MEREZI


----------



## Nizo

So, everyone knows the original -- and very popular -- version in English.  Here's one you'll hear children use with each other in fun:

Happy birthday to you
You live in a zoo
You look like a monkey
And you act like one too!


----------



## zaimhq

In Bahasa Melayu (Malay Language):-

Selamat Hari Jadi,
Selamat Hari Jadi,
Selamat Hari Jadi Daniellia (or whoever it might be),
Selamat Hari Jadi...


----------



## Judiths

In spanish from Argentina:
Que los cumplas feliz,
que los cumplas feliz,
que los cumplas, (name)
que los cumplas feliz.


----------



## fabrixtcio

*ESPAÑOL*
Cumpleaños Feliz...
Te deseamos a ti...
Feliz Cumpleaños "XXXXXXXX"
Que los cumplas Feliz

*ITALIANO*
Tanti auguri a te..
Tanti auguri a te...
Tanti auguri "XXXXX"
Tanti auguri a te.

*DEUTSCH*
zum Geburstag viel Glück
zum Geburstag viel Glück
Zum Geburstag liebe “XXXXX”
Zum Geburstag viel Glück”

*GERIGONCIO CHILENO (GEPERIPIGOPONCIPIOPO CHIPILEPENSIPIS)*
Cupumplepeapañopos fepelipiz
Cupumplepeapañopos fepelipiz
Fepelipiz cupumplepeapañopos “XXPPXXPP”
Quepe lopos cupumplapas fepelipiz.


----------



## Attisch76

In Hungarian  

Boldog szülinapot... 
Boldog szülinapot... 
Boldog szülinapot XXXXXXX 
Boldog szülinapot.  

"Szülinapot" is hypocoristic of "Születésnapot" (Birthday)


----------



## jennyyy

does anyone know how to sing the happy birthday song in Thai?


----------



## בעל-חלומות

-Epic- said:


> in hebrew there are so meny birthday songs (and afew are even translations of other songs or multi language songs) and they are all very common but the clossest thing to what the others wrote should be:
> 
> יום הולדת שמח
> יום הולדת שמח
> יום הולדת, יום הולדת
> יום הולדת שמח​




This version probably exists- there are so many birthday songs - but I have never heard it and I have been in a lot of birthday parties. The most common one is:
 
היום יום הולדת
היום יום הולדת
היום יום הולדת
ל_____.

חג לו שמח
וזר לו פורח
היום יום הולדת
ל____.​
The melody is nothing like the one that seems most common in other languages. The line that repeats itself a lot means "today is a birthday to (name)". The shorter ones mean "he has a happy holiday, and a blooming 'crown that is made of flowers'". ​


----------



## 2PieRad

Weird. 

Unless I'm mistaken, I remember them teaching us to sing "bonne fête à toi" during French class. But, I can't find this version in this thread.


----------



## Arrius

Afrikaans:
Lekker verjaar ou maat, lekker verjaar. _(twice)_
Jy moet altyd koers hou,_ (twice)_
Lekker verjaar ou maat, lekker verjaar. _(twice)_

In English_: Enjoyable birthday, old friend/ You must always hold a steady course._

German:
Hoch soll er(sie) leben/Hoch soll er (sie) leben!
Dreimal hoch! 
_(repeat) _
Hoch! Hoch! Hoch! _(shouted)_

In English, literally: High may he (she) live! Thrice high! Hurrah! Hurrah! Hurrah!

Both are sung to melodies other than the originally American "Happy Birthday to You",
the Afrikaans melody, in my opionion, being a much better tune.


----------



## Encolpius

Strange enough but Czechs use Serbian words:

Živijó, živijó, živijó, živijó!
Mnoga leta, mnoga leta, mnoga leta živijó
Mnoga leta, mnoga leta, mnoga leta
Živijó, živijó, živijó, živijó!


----------



## d3m3ntik

robbie_SWE said:


> Romanian:
> 
> Multi ani traesca, multi ani traesca.
> La mutli ani!
> Cine sa traesca, cine sa traesca.
> La mutli ani!
> Mihaela (the name of the birthday boy/girl) sa traesca, Mihaela sa traesca.
> LA MULTI ANI (x3) (pronounce every syllable hard).
> 
> GOOD LUCK!
> 
> robbie


 


I am Romanian and I have some things to change, so that you know the real version. I'll post here the entire song:

Multi ani traiasca, multi ani traiasca, 
La Multi Ani! 
Cine sa traiasca, cine sa traiasca,
La Multi Ani!
(the name of the celebrated one) sa traiasca, 
(the name of the celebrated one) sa traiasca,
LA MULTI ANI!! (pronounce every syllable hard) 


The longer version also includes these part:

La Multi Ani cu sanatate
Sa va dea Domnul tot ce doriti, 
Zile senine si fericire,
La Multi Ani sa traiti! 
Va fie viata numai lumina, 
Ca in lumina sa vietuiti, 
pentru credinta si libertate, 
La Multi Ani sa traiti! 
La Multi Ani sa traiti!


----------



## moonragts

Arrius said:


> Afrikaans:
> Lekker verjaar ou maat, lekker verjaar. _(twice)_
> Jy moet altyd koers hou,_ (twice)_
> Lekker verjaar ou maat, lekker verjaar. _(twice)_
> 
> In English_: Enjoyable birthday, old friend/ You must always hold a steady course._
> 
> *I have lived in South Africa for 31 years and I have never heard that version of Happy Birthday in Afrikaans.  I am not saying it is incorrect - it is just I have never heard it.
> 
> What I would call the traditional song sung to a person on the birthday is...
> 
> Veels geluk liewe maatjie, omdat jy verjaar.  Mag die Here jou seen en nog baie jare spaar.
> 
> English: (Good luck loving friend, because its your birthday.  May Go look after you and spare you many years)
> 
> Then the traditional shout out after any festive occassion is ...
> one person:  Hiep Hiep
> everybody:  Hooray
> one person: Hiep Hiep
> Everybody: Hooray
> One person: Nog 'n pip
> Everyone: Hooray
> *


----------



## Portugal

Hi. Im new here and I'm portuguese. Here is the "Happy B'Day" song in portuguese (Portugal):

Parabens a voce
Nesta data querida
Muitas felicidades
Muitos anos de vida

Tenha tudo de bom
Do que a vida contem
Tenha muita saude 
E amigos tambem

(People clap their hands)

Hoje e dia de festa
Cantam as nossas almas
Para a(o) menina(o) ..... (Name)
Uma salva de palmas!

* *'A'* - is used for girls
*'O'* - is used for boys!

*Translation:* 
Happy Birthday To You 
In This Special Date
Lots of happiness 
And Many years of life

Hope u have everything good
From what life contains 
We wish you an healthy life
And we also wish, you have many friends

Today it's a party day (It's your day)
Our souls are singing 
To the little boy/girl .... 
Clap your hands to her/him


----------



## prtzllife

kimchi39 said:


> Korean :
> 
> 생일 축하 합니다
> 생일 축하 합니다
> 사랑하는 ____
> 
> 생일 축하 합니다


 
In Latin letters that's:
saeng'il chuk'ha hamnida
saeng'il chuk'ha hamnida
saranghaneun _____
saeng'il chuk'ha hamnida

I also learned one for chldren:
생일 축하합니다 
생일 축하합니다 
생일 축하합니다
_____ 예쁜/멋진 _____
생일 추하합나다
saeng'il chuk'ha hamnida
saeng'il chuk'ha hamnida
saeng'il chuk'ha hamnida
_____ yebbeun/meojjin _____
saeng'il chuk'ha hamnida
(yebbeun is for a girl, meotjin is for a boy)


----------



## apmoy70

The Greek one:

«Να ζήσεις [....] και χρόνια πολλά
μεγάλος/μεγάλη να γίνεις με άσπρα μαλλιά
παντού να σκορπίζεις της γνώσης το φως
και όλοι να λένε να ένας σοφός»

Transliteration:
"Na 'zisis [name] ce 'xroŋa po'la
me'ɣalos [masculine]/me'ɣali [feminine] na 'jinis me 'aspra ma'ʎa
pan'du na skor'pizis tis 'ɣnosis to fos
ce 'oli na 'lene, na 'enas so'fos"

Loose translation:
"Live well, and many years to [name]
to become old with white hair
to spread everywhere the light of knowledge
and for everybody to say 'here is a wise man' "
(the tune is completely different from the well known "happy birthday" song, look it up on youtube)


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog:  *Maligayang kaarawan 2x, maligaya maligaya maligayang kaarawan.*


----------

